# My surprise at this charge



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

We are presently staying at Gallowhill caravan and camping park at Kinross on the C/L part and was surprised to be asked for £2.00 a night pluss £10.00 deposit to use one of the T/V leads they rent for better T/V
picture. 
Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats a pretty standard charge on most club sites.   

cabby


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondering what you were surprised about, if it was the cost of £2 per night or the deposit. In both cases they are only recovering thier costs of providing a service.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Surely they are running a business and things have to be paid for. We always carried a 25m tv lead with us for that situation before we purchased khv sat dome. I believe it cost us £10 from ccc site about 10 years ago (prob 3 times that now)
Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

2 quid a night seems a bit excessive. I'd have to be pretty desperate to pay for that :roll: 

And you can make up a length of cable cheaply - you can buy co-ax cable on reels, and a couple of end pieces.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Club prices appear to have rocketed this year. Maybe, cynically, cashing on people holidaying in this country due to the credit crunch.

Its quite feasible now to get a better deal from privately owned sites. One such site I was on last year charged just 50p returnable deposit for a TV ariel lead.

Saying that, I am at the moment on a C&CC site, at least I'm on a hardstanding and the staff and facilities are a known standard.

Herbert


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The answer to your post is very simple. Buy your own lead and carry it with you then you do not have to pay the charges    

Many sites we have stayed at have a TV hook up point. Its worth having your own cable and also installing an external connection point (they cost about a tenner) to save running it through an open window. 

Trevor


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone really need a TV when on holiday and camping?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> Does anyone really need a TV when on holiday and camping?


On a day like today and for the last two days, then yes.

We are not avid TV goofers but when the weather turns as diabolical as it has in the last couple of days then TV is a godsend.
Being confined to the m/h by sheeting rain and low temperatures could be absolute hell without something to occupy us. We've read all our books, read the papers from cover to cover and failed miserably to comlete any of the crosswords without cheating.

John & June.. In Kendal, pee'd off, frustrated and waiting for the rain to stop.  :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

[quote="Spacerunner
John & June.. In Kendal, pee'd off, frustrated and waiting for the rain to stop.  :wink:[/quote]

John, 
At least you have the satisfaction of knowing the weather is no better at home.
Ray


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes I understand Spacie. Just joking, we can't afford a TV and only have a teeny van anyway.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Most of you are missing the point, we were told you hire their cable and must not use the one we have as the sit must recover the cost to install.
Dave


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Most of you are missing the point, we were told you hire their cable and must not use the one we have as the sit must recover the cost to install.
Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

What I don't get is why you would need a lead at Gallowhill anyway. There's perfectly good analogue and digital freeview there from what I remember.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

kezbea said:


> Most of you are missing the point, we were told you hire their cable and must not use the one we have as the sit must recover the cost to install.
> Dave


No bodys missing the point because you never mentioned it in the first place


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> Does anyone really need a TV when on holiday and camping?


I've heard of fridge police but this is the first time I've realised they had a TV division .......


----------

